
For South Korean Hockey Team, Unity with North Is a Sacrifice - artsandsci
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/22/sports/olympics/south-korea-hockey-north-olympics.html?partner=rss&emc=rss
======
Sonnol53
Some of these people cannot see the bigger picture... sigh

